# Any free I-phone app can ftp pc to i-phone via wi-fi



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Any free I-phone ipa app which can transfer files using ftp pc to i-phone and vice versa via wi-fi ?

Something like Swiftp for Android.

If so, where can I download.

Thanks.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I guess there is none ?
Since nobody replied.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what type of files?


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Any type of files like doc, txt, mp3, mp4, flv, zip files, winrar files, jpg etc..

Thanks




sobeit said:


> what type of files?


----------

